# J2ee

## BlackBelt

Qualcuno ha installato la sdk 6 di j2ee? Avete un tutorial, una guida passo passo da seguire?

Grazie

----------

## .:deadhead:.

A quale implementazione di j2ee sei interessato?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho appena installato dev-java/sun-j2ee-1.3.1-r4 senza alcun problema.

----------

